# FULL MOD. IC.IM



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

WAS LOOKING AT SOME GUNS LATELY AND THE CHOKES ARE NOT MARKED--BUT THEY HAVE LITTLE HASH MARKS ON THE TOP OF THE CHOKE. WHAT DOED ONE SLASH MEAN AND WHAT DOES 4 SLASHES MEAN HOW DOES THAT WORK.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Depends on the shotgun/choke maker.

Browning Invector Plus - I = full, II = Improved Modified, III = Modified, IIII = Improved Cylinder


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

Benelli Super Black Eagle II - Same as the Browning Invector. I will add IIIII = Cylinder


----------



## Trail (Dec 5, 2008)

I believe that Ruger goes opposite the others......the skeet choke, for instance has no slashes....full has 3 or 4.

Trail


----------

